# coping with a lo during the 2ww



## melek73

Hi All,


Hope someone can put my mind at ease.  Currently 1dp3dt and have a 2.5yr ds who is very active.  Am i to stop lifting him?  Finding it so hard as dont want him to feel neglected.  Will i damage my embies?


thanks


----------



## xx MagicalMuffin xx

Hello, didn't want to read and run.


For what its worth, my clinic did advise that you should avoid all lifting during 2ww, but in reality we know that this can't always be done.  I was fortunate to have family helping out during the 2ww with my DS but still didn't get a BFP..... and I'm sure that there are ladies on here that got their BFP's whilst doing the "toddler lifting/carrying etc"   


I'm sure that the ladies will come on here with their advise, but essentially it was my clinic that told me to avoid lifting.


Good luck on the 2ww        for a BFP for you


----------



## impatientlady

Hi there, I'm two weeks into my treatment and I have a ten month old daughter who is now crawling and standing and basically getting everywhere and in at everything.  So my first question to the consultant had been how do I avoid lifting.  He said that they usually advise that you shouldn't lift but in reality it probably makes no difference.  People who get pregnant naturally don't stop lifting their children so why should we?  Once the embrio is in it is doing exactly the same as it would for anyone.  Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Ruthee

Hi there,
I also have a LO and I had to lift him when DH was not at home. I probably would have prefered not to but I still got a BFP, so it didn't do me any harm.
Best of luck,
Ruthee


----------



## traceytbird80

hi 

did not want to read and run just wanted to say hello impatientlady so pleased you got a bfp back in 2010 we cycled together I now have a 16 month old boy and going for number 2 just had et 2 days ago so fingers crossed how did you treatment this time go I amfinding it really hard on 2ww with little one.

tbirdx


----------



## Tiny21

Hi
Just had to read this as my EC likely to be at some point w/c 21st May and also very worried about the 2ww. Worried enough now as feeling those crampy twinges with stimming and just makes you think things are happening down there! I may book little one into nursery more and am telling DP he has to get home from work earlier, think all we can do is restrict our lifting when we don't have to but not like the first time when I didn't lift anything if I didn't have to and didn't move the hoover!!!  But it is a big worry but as you say people who conceive naturally don't give it this much thought and probably don't even know at that point. 

    to everyone. 
x


----------



## impatientlady

Hi everyone, Yeah my treatment is going well and I've just had the embriologist on the phone asking if it would be possible to go in tomorrow morning for the et.  Eek it has felt so quick with my daughter occupying me but I'm sure the 2ww will be the usual nightmare.

Ruthee I read your post and had a big pang of excitement. haha.

Traceybird fingers crossed for you, hope you are managing to distract yourself from that bag of unused tests I'm sure you have tucked away somewhere.

Tiny21 I was thinking the same this morning, some of the sensations feel like pregnancy sensations and I haven't even had et yet so I'm going to have to just put everything down to the drugs and wait for the test to confirm anything.  With my last 2ww I had absolutely no signs at all so not expecting any this time.


----------



## Ruthee

Hi All,
Good luck to you all. I know it's hard not to over-interpret twinges, etc. Keep away from the pee-stix! Funnily enough every time I tested early it was a BFN and when I waited until test day I got BFPs! Hard not to get a bit OCD about it. Don't worry about caring for LOs and picking them up. If it was really a problem we'd all be only children and have only children!
Love,
Ruthee


----------



## Michelle71

I am glad I came across this post. I have ET in 2 weeks and ave a VERY heavy 13 month old who is not walking so needs to be lifed and held lots. It's good to see some encouraging oytcomes from others in this sitation.


Good luck everyone!


----------



## Tiny21

Hi again
So far I haven't lifted little boy but he is walking and can climb into the car but have booked him into nursery more and in v early days DP took some time. There have been occasions where he has wanted lifting and it is so hard but he understands that my tummy has seeds and eggs in and he keeps checking they are still I there- I tell him I hope so!!! 


It is hard and I do feel bad but trying to give it every chance but most people wouldn't even be thinking at this stage. My doc said it is mainly to give body chance to recover from swimming and EC.


Fingers crossed for everyone 


Xxxx


----------



## impatientlady

Hi there, Just wanted to let you know I lifted my LO loads during my 2ww as she is teething and having a bit of a needy phase.  Anyway today was test day and it's a positive.  I feel so lucky.  Basically, I didn't change my daily stuff much at all (last time I rested for the entire fortnight) so it just goes to show that once your embrios are back in their natural home there's nothing you can do to help them along.


----------



## Tiny21

That's brilliant, huge congratulations to you and thanks for posting, I am paranoid with little one at the moment which isn't very nice. 
So pleAsed for you, another week to go for me


----------



## impatientlady

Got my fingers crossed for you Tiny21


----------



## Michelle71

Impatientlady - Excellent news!!!!!!!! Just the type of story I was hoping for. You must be so thrilled.


Tiny- Good luck for testing next week.


----------



## Tiny21

Congrats Sb123 great news


Well I avoided lifting anything vaguely heavy and took it pretty easy and BFN for me    So that didn't help!


----------



## impatientlady

So sorry to hear that Tiny21. So unfair.


----------



## Tiny21

Thanks, pretty low at the moment but already creating list of questions for follow up appointment. Hate this waiting though as you feel so useless, there is no chance for us of it happening naturally and you think I just want to start again. 

Sure once I get back to work next week life might feel more normal again, the last 3 weeks my mind has just been on this as I have been off work, it just takes over your life doesn't it.


----------



## Tiny21

Thank you, got follow up booked with lots of questions! Just want to do it now  
X


----------



## wishforamiracle

Hi ladies 
            i too have a near 1yr old and i think  if you aren't heaving bales of hay around it should be ok.... we just have to carry on right? i have moved around with my daughter alot ,the dog gives me those sad brown eyes until i walk him and the carpet does my head in with the dog hair which my daughter finds to be tasty so that get vacuumed...a complete turnaround from the treatments before her, lounging watching discovery ,so dont worry and i think mowing the lawn can be left though lol......just keep on the path of least regret .... stay sane ladies and sticky thoughts to all
        so at the end of the 2ww i did a hpt and got a   and i'd worked myself up as had no symptoms ..... so good luck relax when/if you can.... and dont feel guilty if you have to lift .


----------



## starting out

Just wanted to thank everyone for their posts this is on my mind at the moment. I'm on the 2ww post FET and trying to managed a mischief filled 1 year old! It's really good to hear how you guys managed.


----------

